# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Schouder probleem

## floor19

hallo

toen ik een jaar of dertien was ging mijn arm uit de kom. door een schrik beweging ging hij vanzelf weer in de kom.

vanaf mijn twaalfde ben ik op badminton gegaan.
in oktober 2005 heb ik op een badmintond heel lang hoog gespeeld. mijn arm boven hebt hoofd. na het badmintonnen greeg ik veel last. 

ik dacht het was over belast ik ben pas in januari naar de huisarts geweest. ik werd door gestuurd naar de fysio.
ze kwam er achter dat ik hyppermobiel ben en last van mijn triggerpoints (drukpunten)
na 12 sessies ben ik naar het ziekenhuis gegaan
daar kwamen ze tot conclusie slijmbeursontsteking.
na een paar maanden weer naar de huisarts geweest het ging maar niet over kreeg pijnstillers en later een spuit.
helaas dit jaar wilde mijn arm steeds uit de kom. het is allemaal slap. maar ik kan geen vertsterkende oefeningen doen want dan speelt mijn slijmbeurs op. ze liggen elkaar gewoon dwars en ik weet nu niet meer wat ik moet doen.
ik ga straks stage lopen in de kinderopvang.

hebben jullie tips of zit een operatie er aan te komen?
of hebben jullie dit ook? en hoe gaan julie er mee om?

groetjes ineke

----------


## Sefi

Hoi Ineke,
Ik heb dit probleem ook.
Ik heb HMS = HyperMobiliteitsSyndroom en zo'n 10 jaar geleden is mijn schouder voor het eerst uit de kom gegaan. Destijds wist ik niet wat er aan de hand was. Na jaren pijn en ongemakken kreeg ik ook te horen van een reumatoloog dat ik een (chronische) slijmbeursontsteking heb.

Triggerpoints spelen een heel belangrijke rol bij een hypermobiel persoon en die zijn er ook meestal de oorzaak van dat de schouder weer uit de kom gedrukt wordt. Triggerpoints zorgen voor hoge spierspanning en trekken dan zo hard aan het gewricht dat het (sub)luxeert. Dat is gedeeltelijk of geheel uit de kom gaan.

Toen mijn schouder uit de kom is geweest heb ik hem ook teruggekregen door een schrikbeweging, maar hij zat toch nog niet helemaal goed en dat noemen ze een subluxatie. Doordat de schouder niet helemaal goed in de kom zat werden mijn spieren overbelast. Ik vermoed dat dit bij jou ook het probleem is. En hierdoor ontstaan de triggerpoints. 

Ik heb ook triggerpointtherapie gedaan en zelf ook de triggerpoints behandeld en hierdoor was de pijn wel minder, maar de spierspanning bleef waardoor de schouder toch iedere keer weer uit de kom wilde gaan.
Toen ik hoorde van een fysiotherapeut die Dry Needling doet - dat is de triggerpoints wegprikken - ben ik daar naartoe gegaan en dat is de beste behandeling om van triggerpoints af te komen.

Als je begint met Dry Needling mag je de spier in het begin alleen strekken.
En pas wanneer de triggerpoints weg zijn kun je je spieren gaan trainen, want zo lang de spier triggerpoints heeft is het niet trainbaar en zul je meer pijn krijgen en je schouder sneller uit de kom gaan.

Als je spieren ontspannen zijn (als de triggerpoints weg zijn) zal je gewricht beter in de kom zitten en de slijmbeursontsteking weggaan.

Dus ik zou je Dry Needling willen aanraden.
Op de volgende website kun je een therapeut vinden.
http://nvdn.org/index.php
De behandelingen vallen onder fysiotherapie, dus als je voor fysiotherapie verzekerd bent dan zou je het vergoed moeten krijgen. Maar kijk voor de zekerheid alles even na.

Enne... laat een operatie écht voor het allerlaatste, want ik hoor niet zoveel positieve verhalen van schouderoperaties bij hypermobieltjes. 

Ik hoop dat je wat aan de info hebt.

groet,
Sefi :Smile:

----------


## floor19

heeey

dank je wel voor je berichtje.
het probleem is dat ik ook fibromyalgie heb en dat heeft ook te maken met de druk punten. en de aanhechtingen
je banden kunnen toch niet strakker worden door die dry neelding? alles is bij mij uitgerekt. dat komt mede door mijn sport badminton en ik weet niet wat voor schade ik nog meer heb. mijn arm wil alleen voor uit de kom en dan hangt het aan mijn banden. ik denk dat het niet voor mij is. het is een vicuele cirkel.

ik heb niet alleen pijnlijke triggerpoints in mijn schouder maar in mijn hele lichaam en niemand mag er aan komen want dan ga ik van mijn stokje van de pijn.

heeft die dry neelding bij jou geholpen?

helaas word mijn fysio niet vergoed. mijn moeder doet aan reiki en dat werkt helaas niet. en ik vind het heerlijk om een warme kruik op doen als ik ga slapen


ik ga nu die site lezen kijken ( bestuderen:P)

----------


## Sefi

Even een verwarring oplossen...  :Wink: 

Bij Fibromyalgie heb je Tenderpoints, daarnaast kun je ook Triggerpoints hebben. Dry Needling helpt niet voor de tenderpoints, maar wel voor triggerpoints.

Dus ik vermoed dat je triggerpoints hebt in de spieren rond je schouder, maar van de fibro heb je dus tenderpoints. De meeste mensen halen deze points door de war... is wel logisch ook hoor  :Wink: 

Dry Needling heeft bij mij goed geholpen en het is de enige manier die echt werkt om van triggerpoints af te komen. Het doet verder niks voor je tenderpoints hè!

De meeste mensen hebben naast HMS ook fibro, maar eigenlijk is de fibro dan een gevolg van HMS.

Ik begrijp dus dat je fysio gezegd heeft dat je hypermobiel bent? Heb je verder nog last van gewrichten die (sub)luxeren? 
Er is namelijk wel verschil tussen hypermobiel zijn en het hypermobiliteitssyndroom (HMS). Dit laatste moet bij een arts vast gesteld worden, reumatoloog, klinisch geneticus of andere specialist.
Als je van meer gewrichten last hebt is het misschien goed om dat eens te laten uitsluiten.

Mijn schouder gaat ook altijd naar voren uit de kom en daar spelen de triggerpoints toch vaak een hele grote rol bij. 

Dry Needling is best pijnlijk, maar het werkt goed. Het is gelukkig alweer een tijdje geleden dat mijn arm uit de kom geweest is en aangezien ik het daarvoor standaard iedere keer had, weet ik dat de Dry Needling me goed geholpen heeft.

Zijn er weleens foto's gemaakt van je schouder?
Als je arm uit de kom gaat door wie laat je hem dan weer terugzetten? Of doe je dat zelf?

----------


## floor19

heeey

dank je wel voor je duidelijke uitleg, ik weet niet wat mijn fysio heeft gezet welke punten het zijn. ik haal ze dus allemaal door elkaar. mijn fysio stelde vast dat ik hypermobiel ben. omdat ik alleen voor mijn schouder kwam is het alleen in mijn schouder uit gekomen. maar niet veel later kreeg ik last in mijn knieen en enkels en toen heb ik bloed onderzoek laten doen kijken of ik reuma had, er kwam dus niets uit en toen ben ik naar de reumateloog geweest, zij stelde toen ( 2007) dat ik een kleine vorm had van fibro. en ze zij zei ook dat de aanhechtingen van spieren en banden op mijn bot niet goed was. ik heb er niet veel aandacht aan geschonken maar het word nu steeds erger op die punten je kan ze gewoon niet aanraken en de fysio kan er ook niets mee. ik heb mijn arm maar een keer uit de kom gehad en dat was op mijn dertiende en toen heb ik het zelf gedaan omdat iemand mij vroeg of het ging en ik trok mijn schouders op en floep hij zat er weer in en ben voor de rest ook niet naar de dokter geweest. 

helaas heb ik nog meer klachten. ik ben ook hypermobiel in mijn heupen ik kon bewegingen maken wat een gewoon mens niet kan en mag doen. en ik heb daar ook heel veel last van. ik mag ook niet meer hardlopen. maar ik heb ook een snapping hip aan de binnen kant van de heupen en dat is ook supper pijnlijk. een pees spring dan over iets heen of zow. ze kon niet zeggen of het gevaarlijk was want het kan ook scheuren.

toen ik voor mijn pijnlijke schouder naar de ortopeed geweest en toen is er een foto van gemaakt. bij de fysio heb ik ook nopjes op mijn schouder gekregen en gaf stroompjes volgensmij om dieper in de punten te komen ik weet dus niet welke punten kan ook wel de tenderpoints zijn. helaas mocht dat ook niet baten

ik ben niet getest op hms. misschien hebt ik het wel maar ik denk dat de schouder komt van badminton en mijn heupen van schaatsen en skeeleren. ik weet niet waar ik nog meer lenig ben. ik heb ook een ganglion in mijn pols gehad dat heeft drie kwart jaar lang geduurt voordat ze erachter kwamen. ik kan wel mijn duim naar mijn pols buigen. maar ik kan niet met mijn armen de grond aanraken met rechte benen.

dit allemaal is gebeurd in vier jaar! ik durf niet eens meer een sport op te pikken omdat tich altijd moet stoppen alleen ik kan niet van badminton stoppen. helaas doe ik dat wel maar als het kan ga ik er weer op maar dan moet het in mijn schouder goed zitten. 

hihi wat een verhaal. als je vragen heb stel ze gerust! en hier kan ik mijn ei kwijt. 

groetjes

----------


## Sefi

Je klachten kunnen best allemaal met je hypermobiliteit te maken hebben. De klachten worden meestal duidelijk bij belasting door sport bijvoorbeeld. Dus je klachten kunnen wel ontstaan zijn door badminton, schaatsen en skeeleren, maar een 'normaal' mens zou daar geen last van moeten hebben. Er moet dus iets zijn waardoor je klachten krijgt en je hypermobiliteit kan daar de oorzaak van zijn.
Maar doordat je gewrichten verder bewegen dan bij een normaal iemand overbelast je je spieren meer en krijg je daar pijn van... en ontwikkel je triggerpoints.

Is je vader of moeder ook hypermobiel? Of hebben ze dezelfde soort klachten als jij? En heb je nog broertjes of zusjes met zulke klachten?

----------


## floor19

heey

ik ben de enige in huis (familie) die klachten heeft. mijn moeder heeft vroeger geturnd maar zij heeft niks van alles. ik ben de enige. mijn tante heeft vroeger ook een brace gehad voor haar pols door over belasting volgensmij en ikke ook eerst en later was het een ganglion.
en met fibro nemen de spieren de taken van de banden over zodat dat twee keer zo hard werkt. het is bij mij niet aangeboren, ik snap niet waarom ik daar last van heb en alke sport die ik nu doe kan ik later niet meer uitvoeren van de pijn. en dan zit ik weer bij de fysio

----------


## Sefi

Ook met hypermobiliteit nemen je spieren de taken van je spierbanden over. Je banden zijn te slap en dan proberen je spieren je gewrichten op z'n plek te houden. Dus je spieren raken overbelast => triggerpoints.
Je moeder heeft vroeger geturnd, dus dat zal wel een teken zijn dat ze lenig is/was. Misschien dat ze hypermobiel is zonder klachten, want dat kan namelijk ook.
Zodra je hypermobiel bent met klachten dan bestaat de kans op HMS.
In principe is het een bindweefselaandoening. Bindweefsel zit overal en dus ook in spieren, banden, pezen, e.d.

----------


## milaads

hey ik ben een jongen van 15 jaar , bij 16 .
mijn linker schouder knakt soms als ik iets optil of als ik ga fitnessen.
weten jullie misschien waardoor dat komt en hoe dat weer weg gaat
alvast bedankt :Smile:

----------


## floor19

heey

dat knikken kan verschillende oorzaken hebben.
het kunnen luchtkussens zijn die knap door bewegen. en ik weet de rest niet
als je het niet zelf doet dan is het niet gevaalrijk ( zeggen ze)
maar je moet het ook niet zelf doen dat is niet gezond

groetjes ineke

----------


## Sefi

> hey ik ben een jongen van 15 jaar , bij 16 .
> mijn linker schouder knakt soms als ik iets optil of als ik ga fitnessen.
> weten jullie misschien waardoor dat komt en hoe dat weer weg gaat
> alvast bedankt


Doet dat knakken pijn? Of heb je last van andere spieren in de buurt? Nek, arm ofzo?

----------


## milaads

ik weet het niet zeker maar ik denk dat het mijn schouderblad is.

----------


## floor19

hoe merk je het dan? of wat voel je bij het knakken en welke bewegingen maak je dan?>

----------


## milaads

als ik mijn mijn arm rond draai dan voel ik iets bij mijn schouder knakken,
het doet geen pijn mar het is irritant

----------


## floor19

als het geen pijn doet is het niet erg maar je moet het niet zelf uitlokken :Wink: 
ik knak namelijk zelf ook maar dan met bijna mijn hele lichaam :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Misschien fysiotherapie iets voor jullie?!

----------


## floor19

heey

ik heb meer dan twintig sessies gehad bij haar heb zoveel oefeningen gekregen zelf terpijndemping van straling he help allemaal voor geen meter

----------


## Sefi

Heb je er nog steeds last van?
Misschien moet je eens een chiropractor bezoeken om hem te laten kijken of je schoudergewricht wel helemaal goed zit. Een chiropractor is veel kundiger dan een fysiotherapeut en kan je schouder eventueel goed zetten.
En daarna de triggerpoints uitschakelen, dan moet je je een heel stuk beter gaan voelen.

----------


## floor19

heey
jah ik zit nog steeds met mijn schouder helaas
hie bedoel je de schouder eventueel rechtzetten? 
die van mijn hangt in mijn schouder door te lange banden enz... en de rolbeweging klopt niet helemaal de fysio kon het niet goed krijgen

l

----------


## Sefi

Een schouder kan wel in de kom zitten, maar hij kan er niet helemaal goed in zitten. Ik had dat zelf ook en de fysio wist er geen raad mee. Pas toen ik bij de chiropractor kwam is de schouder goed gezet. Al die jaren had ik pijn gehad aan de schouder en oefeningen van de fysio gaven me alleen maar meer pijn, omdat de rolbeweging niet goed was. 

Een chiropractor duwt het gewricht goed op z'n plek waardoor het weer goed functioneert. De pijn zal dan ook afnemen. 
Doordat het gewricht niet goed op z'n plek zit overbelast je je spieren continue en daardoor krijg je van die spierknopen (triggerpoints) die veel pijn doen. Als het gewricht goed zit dan kunnen je spieren ook gaan ontspannen.
Een chiropractor is kundiger op het gebied van gewrichten dan een fysio, dus ik zou het eens proberen. Een chiropractor kan alle gewrichten en wervels in je lichaam goed zetten, dus als je nog meer vervelende klachten hebt dan kan hij daar ook gelijk naar kijken.

----------


## TheNumber5

Hey Ineke, heb even gekeken voor je, maar een schouder brace is natuurlijk ook altijd een optie, bij de link hieronder bieden ze een hele goeie aan, die me vader ook al een hele tijd gebruikt:

http://www.podobrace.nl/shop/braces/schouderbrace/

Succes..

Met vriendelijke groet
Henk

----------


## floor19

dank je wel voor jullie tips. die brace is me te duur helaas. en ik kan nog even kijken vor die chiropraktor

groetjes ineke

----------

